# IBS with constipation



## danitajd (May 15, 2012)

I have had problems with constipation & IBS for years. I kept going to the doctor a couple years ago complaining that I've not had a bowel mvmt in weeks. I told the dr. that I felt like I was going to burst I hurt so bad. She ignored it because I'm very petite. This went on for months & I would drink mag citrate about once a week for some relief because nothing else would work. I was sent for many test and she said she couldnt find the problem. I was getting very sick and lost about 20 lbs. I finally went back a couple months later and she said how sick I looked and sent me to a surgeon. I had 2/3 of my large intestines removed so all I have left is my descending colon. Now I'm starting to have problems with what I have left. I'm not able to expel gas. My CT scan shows that I'm full of air. I've been drinking miralax at night, taking charcoal pills, gas-x, prune juice,probiotics and walking 2 miles a day. My bowel sounds are very hyperactive, my stomach gurgles all the time. If anyone can give me any kind of advice on this it would be so appreciated.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Did they do any pelvic floor testing on you? Sometimes you can't relax the sphincter when you need to.You might also look at the low fodmap diet as the gas is made from certain foods and that diet tends to be low in all the gas causing foods.


----------



## danitajd (May 15, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> Did they do any pelvic floor testing on you? Sometimes you can't relax the sphincter when you need to.You might also look at the low fodmap diet as the gas is made from certain foods and that diet tends to be low in all the gas causing foods.


----------



## danitajd (May 15, 2012)

No, who would do the pelvic floor testing? My GI dr never mentioned it. Thank you


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually it is something a GI doctor or the colo-rectal surgeon could order (may need to be done at a major hospital as I don't know if all clinics have the equipment).http://www.aboutgimotility.org/site/about-gi-motility/motility-testing/pelvic-floor has a list of the different tests.Basically you want to make sure that things relax when they are supposed to be letting things out.


----------



## catlover1128 (May 14, 2012)

I am home from work today (again) cause my belly is so bad (again). I have never heard of this "pelvic floor" thing, but that's what I feel like. My belly is making really loud gurgling sounds. I have to go, but I can't. It feels like I can't "let go" if you know what I mean. I'm going to have to talk to my doctor about this. Thank you.


----------

